# About people who falsely promise tips



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

What’s their motive? Some even say it after the ride. And I can tell if they’re full of bs. But if one of their friends asked them why they do that what do you think their response would be?

They just got in the habit of saying it to all their drivers? Are they trolling or just jerks?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> What's their motive? Some even say it after the ride. And I can tell if they're full of bs. But if one of their friends asked them why they do that what do you think their response would be?
> 
> They just got in the habit of saying it to all their drivers? Are they trolling or just jerks?


I wonder if it started with crappy Uber drivers that were demanding an undeserved tip...Maybe it's become a way to avoid that situation for them completely? Some seem to get glee from saying it and not following through, those ones may be sociopaths. Others may initially WANT to really tip you in the APP, but upon their opportunity to do so later, the cheapskate in them pops out and decides "Nah"and then goes on with their life.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

And some never see the option. If they don't read the post trip email. Many people never see those because they get filtered out by spam filters. The in app part doesn't show unless they rate you.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Both of you are probably right... some don’t see it and others might intend to and then chicken out or cheapen out. I guess that’s human nature, to be flaky. Like this friend who always made plans then canceled...

And yes some probably do it on purpose because they think we don’t deserve tips..

But the one’s that chicken out... feel like knocking some sense into them and telling them to never make an unfulfilled promise...

I could see them saying “I was going to do but then I realized the trip was short and I needed the money for food or beer.”


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> What's their motive? Some even say it after the ride. And I can tell if they're full of bs. But if one of their friends asked them why they do that what do you think their response would be?
> 
> They just got in the habit of saying it to all their drivers? Are they trolling or just jerks?


Every single one that says they'll tip, don't! This weekend I had these guys who kept saying all the way 'we're gonna give you a big tip!" Of course nothing.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> Every single one that says they'll tip, don't! This weekend I had these guys who kept saying all the way 'we're gonna give you a big tip!" Of course nothing.


Just seems very childish... like 7 year olds who promise they will behave...


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Just seems very childish... like 7 year olds who promise they will behave...


I'm tempted to low rate the next person that tells that to me.
Those who tip are always silent about it.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> I'm tempted to low rate the next person that tells that to me.
> Those who tip are always silent about it.


But what if they do end up tipping


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> But what if they do end up tipping


I know, I still believe these schmucks the moment they make the promise. I tell myself, this time will be different.


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

my anecdotal statistics are in my market (mixed tourist/local rider base) about ~40% who have said they are going to tip end up doing so, which is slightly better than people who say nothing. the bigger deal they make about it, seems less likely.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> What's their motive? Some even say it after the ride. And I can tell if they're full of bs. But if one of their friends asked them why they do that what do you think their response would be?
> 
> They just got in the habit of saying it to all their drivers? Are they trolling or just jerks?


It makes them feel better about leaving your car without tipping.

You should try it yourself. Order an Uber/Lyft with the intention of not leaving a tip at all.

Funny thing happened to me one time. Before tip option in Uber, I had this pax trying to leave me a tip. His smallest bill was a $10. He asked if I had change. I didn't. So his female friend said " we'll leave a tip in the app"! I said "Uber doesn't have in app tipping." He tossed the $10 on the seat and left. Lmao!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> But what if they do end up tipping


I don't know. What would you do?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> I tell myself, this time will be different.


Keep that hope alive for something else, before they grind it down to nothing (from all the empty promises).



macinmn said:


> The bigger deal they make about it, seems less likely.


THIS.


----------

